# Windows does not recognize my Ipod Touch



## miclairy (Feb 8, 2012)

I have tried everything from reinstalling itune to cheeking to see if the ports were faulty, I had restored my ipod again and again in different ways but to no avail. I wish I could use the apple website for trouble shooting but my computer will not load any part of their website. :frown: I am stuck


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried manually resting your iPod?
Or diagnosing your USB posts? 
Perhaps updating your computer or a USB that has never been used before?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Try putting your iPod in DUF mode. Then iTunes should recognize it and you can do a restore to fix your problem.


----------

